

Crowd Fund The Debt - jvrossb
http://www.crowdfundthedebt.com/

======
mike_herrera
On one-hand it's funny. On the other-hand, it's horribly sad considering that
national debt (and taxes, generally) is a constitutionally-mandated
crowdfunding scheme.

Having this presented as an April fool's gag rustles my jimmies in an odd
fashion.

------
websitescenes
Holy shit, this is the funniest thing I've seen all day. Although, kind of
depressing at the same time...

------
josephers
Okay, put a trillion dollars of it on my credit card.

We only pay if it tilts, right?

------
tptacek
It's an April Fools joke _and_ an off-topic flame-generating story all wrapped
up in one, and, as a bonus, early flags don't seem sufficient to kill it.

------
jdiggidy
I forgot it was April Fool's Day until I saw this.

------
mrihani
April Fool's winner of the day right here

------
lmg643
april fools!

